# Arctic Grayling



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

They also believe that they never imprinted on the river. They’re saying that they imprint on rivers at the eyed egg stage. And despite being moved to the flow through section of the hatchery they had already imprinted on the deep well water. And after release they never returned because they were roaming around looking for water they were never going to find. It’s an interesting theory for sure. 

The Fishing Podcast has an excellent episode on this. If all goes well they’re hoping for a return in 2030 I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

